# RAID Tool?



## ElFunghi (27. Mai 2006)

Moin,
habe vorhin einen neuen Rechner aufgesetzt. 2 Platten laufen im RAID 1.
Scheint auch zu funktionieren. Beim Board war das Tool "Intel Application Accelerator" dabei, um die Platten (bzw. das RAID) zu Verwalten. Leider startet das Teil nicht, sondern sagt mir das ihm die Treiber fehlen.
Was aber kompletter unfug ist weil ich von genau diesem Tool die Treiber erfolgreich installiert hab.
Gibt es noch ein anderes Tool was mir Daten über mein RAID liefert? 
Möchte eigentlich nur sehn ob er auch tatsächlich spiegelt. Denn in der DOS Konfiguration kann ich die Volumes nur Erstellen oder Löschen, aber keine Infos einsehn.
Habe 2003 Server drauf.
Das Board ist ein Asus P4P800-SE , Platten sind 2 Maxtor (300GB).

Hoffe jemand hat ne Idee.
Falls sowas schonmal beantwortet wurde: Sorry aber bin etwas genervt und habe keine Lust 500 Suchergebnisse zu durchforsten.

Gruß
Funghi


----------

